

Programmer productivity doubles every 6 years - herdrick
http://people.cs.umass.edu/~yannis/law.html

======
herdrick
This is from nine years ago, and indeed the 'hour or two' he mentions as as a
reasonable amount of time to finish the example task seems too slow today.

------
herdrick
I find this pretty reasonable given what I've seen in my own career.

